# Amazing way to get rid of fleas



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My pets have had a problem with fleas ever since we got our cats that go in and outside. Flea medication is expensive, so my dad was looking for a way to get rid of fleas, cheap. He found this site that said if you put a little vinager in the water, there will be no more fleas. I checked my cats and dogs this morning, and there is no fleas on them  ! This is a very good home remedy. Does anybody know why it works? All I can figure is that it makes the dogs (or cats) taste bad.....


----------



## funnythingis (Dec 18, 2008)

As a licensed vet tech, all the advice I can give is nothing works like frontline or advantage for indoor/outdoor animals, especially cats or hunting dogs.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, of course. We are still using Frontline, but the vinegar/water is for times in between when we spot a few fleas.


----------

